# registration renewal



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey gang you can renew your saltwater registration card for next season. It's easy and its free...... http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Dogg I spent the day down in Cape May on Saturday. It was long time since I had been down there. Had a great time its still a wonderful place.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes it is. Let me know when ya come down this way and we can sling some lead.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks man will do


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Thanx for the renewal site & reminder, RuddeDogg!


----------



## capt_t (Nov 20, 2013)

I renewed mine and it's now good until Dec 2014. Last year I did it in Nov and it expired in Dec of the same year


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Yup Jersey goes by calendar year, instead of 12 months from time of registration/purchase.


----------

